# New type of bindings!



## ChrisD.A.M.C. (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm comming up with ideas for a new better binding, for all you snowboarders that are sick of sitting down to strap in or just some of you who just want to go on the lift with both bindings on 'cuz its a pain to put them on at top. We have come up with 3 designs so far and would like to know your oppinion. Would you like step in bindings to come back? A new form of binding that tightens with ease? Or a design that incorporates both?


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

dont bother man, all those snowboarders you are referring to that sit down to put their straps on usually dont move even after they strap in just cause they are 1. tired after getting off the lift 2. tired after last snowboard run or 3. wanna be idiots and lie down and block everyone else on the hill that wants to ski/board. Me for example have no problem with how todays bindings function. I get off the lift, stand up, lock in and go.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Yep, I haven't sat down to strap in for over 15 years. I never understand why folks can't strap in standing up.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Do you have a way to overcome the major drawbacks of step-ins without adding parts making the system overly complicated? If you do, then I'm sure everyone would love to hear it. But you aren't going to get any of the freestyle guys onboard with super stiff boots and you aren't going to get the freeriders if you lose the highback.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

I sit down to strap in but really only cuzz i suck at keeping the board from moveing while i stand and do it. But i find no troubles in the. Curent racheting design, takes all of 3 seconds to put your back foot in and strap in. And im sorry but i would not trust the "step in" type of binding they scare me.

Im working on the standing up and strapping in cuzz i wanna be cool too. 

If u want strapping in to be faster just grab a set of flows with the back entry restraint thing.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

K2 cinch CTX...about 6 seconds to step in. No sitting needed.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

ChrisD.A.M.C. said:


> I'm comming up with ideas for a new better binding, for all you snowboarders that are sick of sitting down to strap in or just some of you who just want to go on the lift with both bindings on 'cuz its a pain to put them on at top. We have come up with 3 designs so far and would like to know your oppinion. Would you like step in bindings to come back? A new form of binding that tightens with ease? Or a design that incorporates both?


are you that unhappy using conventional two buckle bindings that you would try to design some for yourself, or is this a design school brief?
there are some companies already doing this, flow, ride etc but imo if you ride alot you can strap in standing and just a quick with two straps as one (my board has contrabands btw)
:dunno:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

ChrisD.A.M.C. said:


> Would you like step in bindings to come back? A new form of binding that tightens with ease? Or a design that incorporates both?


No step in should stay in the past and never talked about again.

I would like to hear your idea of a binding that tightens with ease, can't get much easier than flipping 2 ratchets (or 1 if you got contrabands) a few times.

A design that incorporated both, hmmm sound a lot like a normal binding where you step in and tighten it up with ease. :dunno:


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice invention. Please invent a pissbag for the mountain cus sometimes i need to pee while i ride


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

mdc said:


> Yep, I haven't sat down to strap in for over 15 years. I never understand why folks can't strap in standing up.


My belly's too big for me to reach down and strap in.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Not likely to come up with much to be honest. I'm guessing you're an engineering major. Here's the thing, with a machine such as a snowboard binding, the less moving parts the better. Step ins didn't work because they had one point of failure, and the same mechanism to get in, got you out.

Fast has been done and is dialed. Flow was the innovator, then Cinch and Gnu felt like it needed tweaking (no). Noone else is seriously trying anything cause there's nothing left.

I was an engineer, I've been thinking through this for years. There really isn't anything to be done. Materials are what is going to change, the mechanisms are dialed.


----------



## PortedBuckle (Jan 30, 2011)

I bet that's what they said about the wright brothers....


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

mdc said:


> Yep, I haven't sat down to strap in for over 15 years. I never understand why folks can't strap in standing up.


Well, when I was in Tahoe, I came across several occasions where I doubt even you could have strapped in standing... heavy pow... steep sections after lift.

As for this binding idea, there are multiple types of bindings out now that cater to this type of rider. You would have to have a really unique break-through to get attention in my opinion. Or perhaps a vastly improved design over existing ones.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

PortedBuckle said:


> I bet that's what they said about the wright brothers....


really? your going to try and compare air planes to bindings?


----------



## PortedBuckle (Jan 30, 2011)

Innovation is innovation regardless if it's bindings or transportation. Look at how far bindings themselves have come. Someone pushed the limit even further just as the person before him came up with the perfect design.


----------



## ChrisD.A.M.C. (Feb 10, 2011)

We aren't talking about the traditional step ins. I've designed a new form of step in that still includes the straps and the highback. I will admit, I stand up about 40% of the time to get my bindings on but alot of begginers get frustrated sitting down or trying to do what the experienced riders are doing to get in. Flow-ins have a problem with opening up and Step-ins throw you off. My design will be able to be used by people who want the feel of the mountain or people who just want to do tricks, but still allows quick enterence and exiting


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

What Flows have you been riding? Never once in the 6 years I've used them have they unlocked on me. There was once incident where it unlocked, but that was well after I crashed. I was sliding down the hill on my back and the lock got caught on ice or something and snagged open. That was it. Never had it unlock on me while riding.

I haven't heard of any incidents like that either. I've heard about cable failures and such, but nothing about the lock releasing. In fact, I hear that the lock is very hard to unlock a lot.

Your design does sound interesting for sure. Hard to give opinions on something that we can't see.


----------



## ChrisD.A.M.C. (Feb 10, 2011)

well apparently there are alot of people saying that they do that to them, idk for sure because i ride burton freestyles i love them to no end. but i would like to get a new kind of binding on the market. Yes Im in a reinventing class where we get an idea into a prototype but we need to show it to the public first so we could get a patent but were talking about a "no hands needed" tightening system here, soft boot, and well the down side is no top strap but the bottom stap extends from the toe to the ankle so you get that fully supported. sounds good enough to work? i have a few friends and teachers who snowboard that i explained everything to and they really think its going to hit it big and im loving the fact of just how simple it is getting in and out of them. we just have to make a few more designs and a good prototype and once its made we will get pictures out there.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Im baffled as to how u are using self tightening straps, and stepins, and this toe strap that extends to
The ankle sounds just like the flows uni strap design. 

Im still content on the traditional strap ins wich is why when i bought new bindings i didnt get flows, cinch's etc. 

But i must say uve caught my attention with this and im actually pretty anxiouse to see these pictures.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I would love to see this because the idea of having a flow-like strap and a highback but not having to use your hands to move either out of the way to get your foot into the binding sounds interesting. Of course, I'm making the assumption that since you're calling it a "step in" that its completely hands free and not just a hands free tightening system.

That said, even though the technology may be dead simple to _operate_, the more complicated the design, the less likely I, and I'm sure others, will be willing to buy it. Pictures will tell. Can't wait.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

people who ride up on to the lift with both feet strapped in have psychological issues


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Here you go, I heard Burton is putting this design out in 2013, but you've got to keep quiet about it, as its top seecreeeeet. Enjoy:


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

fattrav said:


> Here you go, I heard Burton is putting this design out in 2013, but you've got to keep quiet about it, as its top seecreeeeet. Enjoy:


Those are the Jesus Christ bindings.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Perfect. You took an existing product and simplified it. 2 straps become 3 screws and you even get to lose the boots. No more heel lift!

Patent it and beat this other joker to the market.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Its Burtons 2013 line up, so, no chance that I will be able to patent it. Even with this world class foot/board design, I can still sense the Burton haters saying stuff like "oh, the screws limit foot flex"..."the foot causes damp spots"... "i heard from a friend that a guy had his foot rip off and Burton didn't warranty it or something" etc.

Just stop moaning, and accept that this is the best way...

Maybe Never Summer will wait till this is out a few seasons, then patent it :laugh:


----------



## ChrisD.A.M.C. (Feb 10, 2011)

We are in the begining of our design proccess and will not be able to post any picture or give too much details until our presintation date of May 21, 2011, after that however I will post pictures of our design.


----------



## ChrisD.A.M.C. (Feb 10, 2011)

fattrav said:


> Here you go, I heard Burton is putting this design out in 2013, but you've got to keep quiet about it, as its top seecreeeeet. Enjoy:


I did enjoy that picture. but would you have to get that surgecly implanted? lol but serriously, what do you think?


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

ChrisD.A.M.C. said:


> We are in the begining of our design proccess and will not be able to post any picture or give too much details until our presintation date of May 21, 2011, after that however I will post pictures of our design.


Looking forward to it. Its an intriguing concept, at the very least. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

ChrisD.A.M.C. said:


> I did enjoy that picture. but would you have to get that surgecly implanted? lol but serriously, what do you think?


No, You just screw them in, and away you go.

But serously, what do i think...its not that greater idea, as your toes will probably get cold in the snow.


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

fattrav said:


> No, You just screw them in, and away you go.
> 
> But serously, what do i think...its not that greater idea, as your toes will probably get cold in the snow.


Shouldn't get cold, should be wearing socks.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

how about making a binding with flywire technology, where you put your foot in and then a tiny motor automatically tightens a full foot strap over your boot, triggered by remote of course because we dont want to use out hands or energy in doing this, then as you ride the in built binding computer senses when you need the flex on a landing and the stiffness from carving and adjusts accordingly, also it has gps in case of an avalanche. Of course all of these ideas are mine and anyone who incorporates and/or copies will be sued or you can just give me all profits after the desgin takes off!! well maybe just buy me a case of beer or something


----------

